# Explosion in St.Petersburg, Russia



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Happened in the subway train, at least 10 people died. Just finished texting everyone I know there.

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.foxne...orted-at-st-petersburg-train-station.amp.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If it turns out to be islamic terrorism, retribution will be swift and bloody...as it should.

Putin will not take into consideration...political correctness.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't imagine a group really wanting to piss off Putin. He doesn't wear a hand tied behind his back like we do. Prayers to the people of St Petersburg such a beautiful city.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow! Hope everyone you know us ok. Yeah whoever did it will be bad news for them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm hoping for swift and brutal justice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Still waiting for 2 people to reply back, this wait is excruciating. Awful images on Twitter are not helping.
If you have a couple of min to spare, please say a quick prayer for Eva and Pavel.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good wishes here for all involved.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok Pavel is ok.

Waiting for Eva. Come on!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Police just found an explosive device at Vosstania square. Searching for more.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

2 more people died in the hospital.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers upward bound, TG, . . . hope your friends are all OK, . . . 

These coward attacks are only done by animals, . . . subhuman maniacs that have no right to even live on this planet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you.

I keep on calling the phone numbers provided to check for names, she is not in the deceased list thankfully but they won't tell me anything else (if she's in hospital?) because I'm not related to her.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Still waiting for 2 people to reply back, this wait is excruciating. Awful images on Twitter are not helping.
> If you have a couple of min to spare, please say a quick prayer for Eva and Pavel.


Done and my prayers for you as well TG.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

Putin is a crook...but who would want to piss him off? Bad move.

Don't trust Putin, but I do wish we had a leader capable of putting fear into people like he can.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everything is good! Thanks everyone!
She was buying a snack from a vendor near the station, police briefly took cell phones from enione close-by, she got it back. Her mother is now yelling at her because she didn't immediately run to the nearest payphone to call her.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow the hunt is on and anyone who looks like a Chechen or a Saudi is being taken for questioning.. straight out of movie theatres, grocery stores, apartment buildings, cafes, museums, bus stop...etc every building is getting "combed hard".

PS They're also testing everyone's fingers for explosives residue.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad all your people are ok @TG .Thoughts are with those who died and their families. How brave the terrorists that attack innocent people. May they suffer a quick and brutal end.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Glad your relatives are safe.

Ya' know, this might be a blessing in disguise. It's no big secret that Putin would like to re-create The Soviet Union, right down to the KGB. If this was a terrorist attack, the perps would be drug into the street and a Makarov shot put behind the ear of each muslim.

I'm glad there are no truly soft targets here. Even in The Dairy State we have 300,000 CCW permits.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Glad your relatives are safe.
> 
> Ya' know, this might be a blessing in disguise. It's no big secret that Putin would like to re-create The Soviet Union, right down to the KGB. If this was a terrorist attack, the perps would be drug into the street and a Makarov shot put behind the ear of each muslim.
> 
> I'm glad there are no truly soft targets here. Even in The Dairy State we have 300,000 CCW permits.


No, Putin is not interested in recreating Soviet Union and we already have FSB.
It's not a blessing in disguise, this is just one attack among many, also so many get prevented.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

TG said:


> Still waiting for 2 people to reply back, this wait is excruciating. Awful images on Twitter are not helping.
> If you have a couple of min to spare, please say a quick prayer for Eva and Pavel.


Prayer sent TG.... For Eva, Pavel and everyone affected by this incident.

PS

I guess they are OK now... Still wouldn't hurt to send prayers...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you. 
Lesson here. If something bad happens, the first thing you have to do is contact loved ones ASAP or you will regret it lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Bastards are celebrating..

St Petersburg attacks: Isis celebrates explosions that killed 10 people


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad to know everyone you knew in St. Petersburg is safe. I was there about 10 years ago and its just an awe inspiring place if you love buildings and in particular old buildings. Clubs were pretty intense too. I'd definitely go back if I were in that area and soon won't be that far away. 

Putin strikes me as the kind of person bent on retaliation; I think many of us are kind of hoping for that. I'd like to see ISIS done and eradicated like the cancer cells they are on mankind. Our country would never do what must be done; I hope Russia will.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

TG, glad your family and friends are OK. 
It will be interesting to see what measures Putin takes. 
Hopefully Trump will be taking notes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Russia and Putin is the last dog I'd kick. Those stupid terrorist really must be suicidal. If they want to die for that POS allah, let'em. Release the Spetsnaz and get it over with.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The type of "measures" our police use/take to find and prevent terrorist attacks would never be allowed in your country. Political corectness rules in the West.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Solid planning, good execution - huge bodycount and messed up public transportation and scrambled all the intel/CT guys all while Putin was in town...

Seems a bit sophisticated for run of the mill ISIS shadow cell/symps...probably Chechens, 98% sure.

Or democrats...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------

